# This site is messing with my head!!



## THOR (Mar 19, 2015)

I was ready to drop a stack on my next cycle good thing i didnt, 10 vials of test 250 and 10 vials of tren 100 bunch of armidex and my pct shit, but decided to do some research since this will be my first online order and the stuff im reading about Geneza Pharm and Naps terrible :beaten:

When i was planning out my first cycle i was doing a ton of research and on most threads a lot of people suggest to find the biggest MOFO in the gym and try to see if he got any gear. Which is exactly what i did i asked the dude to spot me on the bench we shot shit for a little bit and i was telling him i was looking to lean out a little bit and all the shit i been trying at "GNC" is not doing shit. He proceeded to ask me if i ever tried anything stronger and the rest is history. 

I ran 2 cycles from the guy and the results have been good even though i haven't ran high dosages at all, the prices this guy is charging are ****ED $150 for tren tri mix 150. and $100 for Test P 100 he says they are all pharma grade from egypt

So i been looking for the past months across number of forums on ordering gear online and Naps seemed like the place to go but apparently according to you guys ordering from any public or should i say easily found online sources is not smart. 

Point me in the right direction please i have looked hard and im still blind


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm gonna go easy on ya, cause trust me, the fellas after are gonna let ya know. UG is not a source board. There is tons of info here on all sorts on material, gear included, but you are not going to find a source here. And asking for one will only get you scammed. Best of luck though.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't believe in any way your story..  But that is just me 

Asking randoms for gear is retarded..  He could have been police so Damn easy.


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 19, 2015)

THOR said:


> I was ready to drop a stack on my next cycle good thing i didnt, 10 vials of test 250 and 10 vials of tren 100 bunch of armidex and my pct shit, but decided to do some research since this will be my first online order and the stuff im reading about Geneza Pharm and Naps terrible :beaten:
> 
> When i was planning out my first cycle i was doing a ton of research and on most threads a lot of people suggest to find the biggest MOFO in the gym and try to see if he got any gear. Which is exactly what i did i asked the dude to spot me on the bench we shot shit for a little bit and i was telling him i was looking to lean out a little bit and all the shit i been trying at "GNC" is not doing shit. He proceeded to ask me if i ever tried anything stronger and the rest is history.
> 
> ...


You are paying gym prices. It's just the way it is. Until you find a source, be happy you can get what you can get...


----------



## Joliver (Mar 19, 2015)

I'd rather paying extra for gym buddy security. It's better emailing your shipping info to god knows who...


----------



## THOR (Mar 19, 2015)

When I said "point me in the right way" I did not mean to give me your sources. What I meant was more or less where to start looking. I obviously won't send somebody a few hundredth buck if they p.m me and tell me they got what I want, I'm not completely retarded


----------



## THOR (Mar 19, 2015)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I don't believe in any way your story..  But that is just me
> 
> Asking randoms for gear is retarded..  He could have been police so Damn easy.



I seen the guy in the gym for a few months and he's a big ass dude always shouting "lightweight for a giant" "squeeze god dammit"  The last thing that crossed my mind was that he was an undercover cop in a gym trying to bust steroid users


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 19, 2015)

You are a danger to yourself and others.  Nice first 5 posts.


----------



## DF (Mar 19, 2015)

If you have a good source stick with it.


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sure do get a lot of "here to buy steroids" lately, don't we, UG?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 19, 2015)

PM Joliver for sources and his helper monkey will get back to you via email after he feeds and waters Jol in the closet


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 19, 2015)

joliver said:


> I'd rather paying extra for gym buddy security. It's better emailing your shipping info to god knows who...



Oh so now your bitchin about emailing me too? Cant win with this guy lol


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 19, 2015)

'Source' were you asking in the context of a noun or a verb.

Anyways pm pillar of balance he can hook you up.


----------



## mickems (Mar 19, 2015)

THOR said:


> I was ready to drop a stack on my next cycle good thing i didnt, 10 vials of test 250 and 10 vials of tren 100 bunch of armidex and my pct shit, but decided to do some research since this will be my first online order and the stuff im reading about Geneza Pharm and Naps terrible :beaten:
> 
> When i was planning out my first cycle i was doing a ton of research and on most threads a lot of people suggest to find the biggest MOFO in the gym and try to see if he got any gear. Which is exactly what i did i asked the dude to spot me on the bench we shot shit for a little bit and i was telling him i was looking to lean out a little bit and all the shit i been trying at "GNC" is not doing shit. He proceeded to ask me if i ever tried anything stronger and the rest is history.
> 
> ...




It seems you actually DID NOT do "tons of research" as you say. If you had, you would not have made those stupid mistakes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't see what you guys are bitchin about. It's a common question.  

How do you know who you can trust?

We had a thread called 69 ' s guide to finding a source. That might be helpful

There isn't some definitive way to know who you can trust. Best I can say is like trusting most others it helps to get to know them.

The good news is you are trying to buy medicine to save your life. So you can take your time.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 19, 2015)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I don't believe in any way your story..  But that is just me
> 
> Asking randoms for gear is retarded..  He could have been police so Damn easy.



How bout you just change the damn avi back to the old school fat kid!? Fawk I loved that damn avi...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 19, 2015)

........................


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 19, 2015)

Some of you need to chillax sheesh.  Id be scared to join his site right about now with all the hate.  Not everyone that joins here is looking for a source.  Some people forget that at one time they were a noob.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 19, 2015)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...-a-source?highlight=69's+guide+finding+source


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...-a-source?highlight=69's+guide+finding+source


Thank you lean herm. I had to wipe so I didn't have time to dig it up.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 19, 2015)

Just for fun, I googled  "buy steroids".  Came up with over 7 million hits.  Good times...


----------



## Paolos (Mar 19, 2015)

THOR said:


> I seen the guy in the gym for a few months and he's a big ass dude always shouting "lightweight for a giant" "squeeze god dammit"  The last thing that crossed my mind was that he was an undercover cop in a gym trying to bust steroid users



That was your first mistake you never approach the biggest dude, you approach the biggest FEMALE. Make sure you talk to her
a while first, if her voice is deep, very deep like  man, your good to go. She will have better prices than that big prick!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 19, 2015)

Paolos said:


> That was your first mistake you never approach the biggest dude, you approach the biggest FEMALE. Make sure you talk to her
> a while first, if her voice is deep, very deep like  man, your good to go. She will have better prices than that big prick!



this guys on fire today lol


----------



## Spongy (Mar 19, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with his post, y'all need to chill.


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't know why everybody is getting scolded so badly. It's not out of the ordinary for long-standing members, when asked to "point me in the right direction" by a new member to become heightened. We are just trying to be careful with an added measure of precaution. By the way...in 2012 I came on here asking for a source and HAD MY ASS LIT UP.


----------

